# برنامج خمسة ت أو 5s



## رمزة الزبير (2 نوفمبر 2014)

إن نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي Toyota Production System يهتم بتقليل الفواقد ومن هذه الفواقد الوقت الضائع في البحث عن الأدوات والملفات، والإصابات نتيجة عدم نظافة وتنظيم مكان العمل، وأعطال المعدات نتيجة عدم تداركها في مرحلة مبكرة. لذلك فإن أحد أدوات نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي هو خمسة ت أو 5S والذي يهتم بتنظيم وتنظيف وترتيب مكان العمل. فما هو معنى 5S أو خمسة ت وكيف نطبقها وماذا نجني من وراء ذلك؟
خمسة ت أو 5S؟
5S هي فلسفة الاعتناء بمكان العمل بتنظيمه وتنظيفه. وهي تتكون من خمس خطوات أساسية وكل خطوة تسمى باليابانية بكلمة تبدأ بحرف S ومن هنا جاء مُسمى 5S. وقد اشتهرت هذه الفلسفة عالميا بهذا الاسم حتى أنه تم ترجمة هذه الكلمات اليابانية الخمس إلى كلمات إنجليزية تبدأ بحرف S لكي تكون التسمية سارية. وخمسة ت هي ترجمة من اقتراحي حيث يمكننا أن نترجم هذه الكلمات الخمس إلى كلمات عربية تبدأ بحرف ت وهي تصنيف، تنظيم، تنظيف، تنميط، تثبيت.
العناصر الخمسة لهذه الفلسفة:
تتكون خمسة ت من خمسة عناصر هي:
1- تصنيف Sorting وهي باليابانية Seiri: الاعتناء بمكان العمل يبدأ بتصنيف كل ما فيه. وقبل أن نستطرد في التوضيح ينبغي أن نبين أن مكان العمل أو بيئة العمل هو الورشة أو المكتب أو المصنع أو المستشفى أو أي مكان للعمل وكل مكان فيه. فإذا كنا في مصنع مثلا فهذا يشمل مكان التصنيع والمكاتب الإدارية وأماكن تناول الطعام والممرات والورش والمخازن وساحات التخزين أي كل مكان في المصنع. وهذا ينطبق على أي عمل فهو ليس منحصرا في مهنة دون أخرى.
ونعود لعملية التصنيف فنسأل ما معنى تصنيف؟ التصنيف هنا يعني أن نصنف الأشياء إلى أشياء لازمة للعمل في الوقت الحالي وأشياء غير لازمة للعمل. بعد ذلك نتخلص من الأشياء غبر اللازمة للعمل ونحتفظ بتلك اللازمة للعمل. ونسأل مرة أخرى ما هي الأشياء التي نتحدث عنها؟ والإجابة هي كل الأشياء التي نستخدمها في العمل مثل: الأدوات، الملفات، الخامات، المخلفات، الأوراق، المعدات.
عملية التصنيف هي الخطوة الأولى في هذه العملية وهي قد تبدو في البداية تافهة وقد تظن أنها ستسغرق وقتا يسيرا ولكن بمجرد البدء في التصنيف تكتشف أمرين. أولهما أن الأمر يحتاج وقتا طويلا. ثانيهما أن مكان العمل مكتظ بأشياء لا قيمة لها فهناك ملفات قديمة جدا مر عليها سنوات، وهناك أدوات تالفة ومعدات مستعملة احتفظنا بها حتى صارت متهالكة وهناك مواد قد تآكلت ومازلنا نحتفظ بها، وهناك قطع غيار وكتيبات تشغيل لمعدات قد تم استبدالها بنوعية أخرى، وهناك زيوت قد تحللت، وأدوية قد فسدت، وكيماويات قد مضى زمن صلاحها. وعلى الرغم من أن هذا الأمر يستغرق وقتا ومجهودا فإنه أمر ممتع لأنك تجد أنك تتخلص من أحمال لم يكن هناك ما يدعو للاحتفاظ بها وتكتشف أشياء ثمينة كانت مغمورة وسط ركام من هذه الأشياء التي لا حاجة لك بها. وهو أمر ممتع لأنك تجد أن المكان الضيق قد بدأ يتسع بعد التخلص من تلك الأشياء التي لا تحتاجها الآن.
وعملية التصنيف لابد أن تُبنى على الاستغناء على ما لا نحتاجه الآن من أدوات قديمة أو مواد معدنية أو ملفات قديمة فلا تقل “ربما نحتاجه يوما ما” فإنك قد تحتاج أي شيء في المستقبل ولكن احتفظ فقط بما هو فعلا جزء من العمل الآن أو غدا. والحقيقة أن ما وصل بمكان العمل لما وصل إليه من أكوام وفوضى وصعوبة في الوصول للأدوات والأوراق هو هذه القاعدة أي الاحتفاظ بما قد نحتاجه يوما ما. فاحتفظنا بكل ملف قديم وبكل آلة مستعملة وبكل قطعة معدنية صغيرة وبكل شيء تافه لا قيمة له حتى أصبح البحث عن الأشياء التي نحتاجها في العمل عسيرا وأصبحت أماكن التخزين مكتظة. فالقاعدة الآن هي التخلص مما لا يبدو له استخداما مؤكدا في المستقبل.
2- تنظيم Set in Order وهي باليابانية Seiton: بعد ذلك تأتي عملية التنظيم والتي تهدف لحفظ الأشياء التي رأينا أن نحتفظ بها بطريقة منظمة تساعدنا على أداء العمل بكفاءة. وهناك نوعان من الأشياء التي نحتفظ بها فنوع نحتاج له بشكل يومي ونوع نحتاجه من آن لآخر. فنضع ما لا نحتاجه بصفة مستمرة في مكان للتخزين ونضع ما نحتاجه بشكل يومي قريبا جدا من منطقة العمل. ونفكر أثناء عملية التنظيم في ترتيب الأشياء بشكل منطقي بأن نضع الأشياء المتشابهة بجوار بعضها وأن نجعل الأدوات الأكثر استخداما أقرب ما يكون لأيدينا. ويراعى كذلك الجهد العضلي المبذول للحصول على الأشياء فكلما كانت الحاجة كثيرة للأداة أو الملف فإنه ينبغي وضعها في مكان يكون الوصول إليه سهلا فلا يحتاج لانحناء شديد أو ارتقاء لسلم مثلا.
عملية التنظيم لا تشمل فقط ترتيب الأدوات أو الملفات على الرفوف بل تصل إلى إعادة النظر في المخطط العام لمكان العمل نفسه. فعلينا أن نفكر في أنسب وسيلة لتنظيم مكان العمل من واقع عملنا الحالي. قد تفكر في تقريب الحاسوب للمكتب وقد تفكر في وضع بعض رفوف تخزين الأدوات قريبا من منطقة العمل بالورشة. قد تفكر في إعادة التنظيم لكي تتسع الممرات. ومن دواعي إعادة تخطيط مكان العمل أن هناك فراغات تظهر بعد التخلص من الأشياء التي لا نحتاجها وهناك بعض أدوات الحفظ أو العمل التي قد نضيفها. فقد نكتشف أن المكان بحاجة لبعض الرفوف الجديدة لحفظ بعض الأدوات. وكما سنرى فإن أدوات النظافة ستصبح ذات أهمية وسنحتاج لحفظها في أماكن قريبة ومحددة. وقد نكتشف نقص بعض الأشياء التي تساعد على تحسين بيئة العمل مثل طاولة للاجتماعات أو سبورة أو بعض وسائل التهوية.
عملية التنظيم يصاحبها ما يسمى بالموقع المرئي Visual Plant حيث أنه يتم تمييز موقع كل شيء بعلامة مثل وضع علامة على الأرض لمكان الأشياء التي توضع على الأرض، وهذا يساعد على وضع الشيء في نفس الموضع كل مرة وبدون جهد يذكر. ويتم وضع عنوان Label لكل شيء في مكانه. وكذلك يتم تحديد أماكن الممرات بلون مميز مثل اللون الأصفر.ويمكن رسم الأدوات في أماكن حفظها على لوحة الحفظ لكي يسهل إعادتها في مكانها.
وعملية التنظيم ليست مجرد وضع الأشياء فوق بعضها بل علينا أن نبدع في طريقة التخزين بحيث يسهل تداول الأدوات. فقد نبتكر طرقا جديدة لتخزين بعض المواد والأدوات بحيث يكون تداولها أمرا ميسورا. فنفكر هل الأنسب أن نخزن هذا رأسيا أم أفقيا أم نضعه على حامل أم نضعه على رفوف مائلة أم على لوحة رأسية؟ وإن وضعنا عدة أدوات في درج واحد فنفكر هل يمكن تقسيم الدرج نفسه بحيث لا تختلط الأدوات؟ هل يُفضَّل تخزين هذا على الأرض أم على حامل ثابت أم على حامل متحرك وهل سيكون متحركا على الأرض أم على السقف؟
3- تنظيف أو تلميع Shining وهي باليابانية Seiso: نأتي للتنظيف والذي يعني هنا تنظيف كل شيء من أرضيات وأدوات ومعدات ومكاتب ونوافذ ومخازن وصولا لدورات المياه. الخلاصة أن الهدف هو بيئة عمل نظيفة جدا. هذه العملية هي عملية تتم بشكل دوري كل وردية أو كل يوم. وهناك أشياء ينبغي أن ينظفها الشخص الذي يستخدمها أو يتعامل معها مثل أدوات العمل من مفاتيح وأدوات تجميع ولحام وتثبيت وكذلك المعدات والأجهزة. والهدف من ذلك أن العامل الفني عندما ينظف هذه الأشياء فهو ينظفها بأسلوب يتناسب مع طبيعتها فلا يتلفها وهو كذلك يكتشف أي عيوب بها فيصلحها أو يستبدلها. فقد يكتشف بعض المشاكل البسيطة أثناء تنظيف النعدات فيقوم بإصلاحها وقد يكتشف تلف بعض الأدوات فيقوم باستبدالها باخرى جديدة.
وعملية النظافة يصاحبها عملية إبداع في أمرين. الأول التخلص من مصادر التلوث أو الحد منها. والثاني هو التفكير في طرق لتبسيط عملية النظافة. فنبدأ في البحث عن مصادر التلوث التي تجعل عملية النظافة طويلة أو صعبة فنحاول أن نجد حلولا للحد من هذه الملوثات. فمثلا قد نبتكر طريقة لتداول الزيوت بحيث لا تتساقط قطرات الزيت على الأرض. وقد نستخدم بعض الأدوات لمنع تساقط الشحوم على الأرض. وقد نعتني بالفلاتر (المرشحات) التي تمنع خروج الأتربة إلى الجو. وكذلك نفكر في طرق التنظيف فنُبَسِّطها. قد نقوم بتصميم بعض أدوات النظافة المناسبة لمكان العمل. فعلى سبيل المثال قد نضع فرشاة تعمل بالكهرباء لتنظيف الأحذية من الأسفل عند الانتقال من منطقة متربة إلى منطقة أكثر نظافة.
4- تنميط Standardise وهي باليابانية Seiketsu: بعد كل هذا الجهد والخبرة في التنظيم والتنظيف فإنه ينبغي وضع قواعد محددة لما ينبغي أن يكون عليه الحال في مكان العمل. وهذا يشمل تحديد مسئوليات كل فرد ووضع طرق قياسية لعملية التنظيف وإعلان كل ذلك بحيث يعرف كل فرد الواجب الذي عليه بصفة دورية وكيفية أدائه. وكذلك توضع قوائم لفحص عمليات النظافة أي قوائم بها بنود محددة بحيث يستخدمها المشرف أو العامل كل يوم للتأكد من المحافظة على كل الأعمال السابقة من تصنيف وتنظيم وتنظيف. وكذلك يتم توحيد استخدام الألوان التي تستخدم لتحديد المسارات الآمنة والتي تستخدم للعلامات التحذيرية. يجب أن تصبح هذه العملية (التصنيف والتنظيم والنظيف) جزءا من العمل اليومي وذلك بتخصيص فترة مثل 15 دقيقة في بداية أو نهاية العمل للقيام بأعمال تنظيم والتنظيف. بهذا نضمن أن الوضع سيستمر بهذه الصورة الحسنة ولن نعود إلى الوراء وإلى العادات القديمة مرة أخرى.
5- تثبيت Sustain وهي باليابانية Shitsuke: ونأتي للخطوة الأخيرة وهو وضع نظم للتأكد من استمرارية هذه العملية كلها. فمثلا يتم وضع نظم لمراجعة نظافة الأماكن. ومن الطرق الفعالة أن يقوم طرف بالتفتيش على طرف آخر فيقوم مندوب من قسم بالتفتيش على عملية حفظ الملفات لدى قسم آخر أو نظافة موقع العمل لدى قسم آخر ويتم تحديد نقاط الضعف أي الأشياء التي تحتاج إعادة تنظيم أو وضع لوحات إرشادية أو تنظيف ثم يتم متابعة تنفيذ هذه الملاحظات. وكذلك يجب أن يقوم المدير بزيارة الموقع دوريا وتدوين ملاحظات عن التنظيم والتنظيف وذلك من خلال زيارة غير مخططة وزيارات مخططة ومعلنة.
ويمكننا تلخيص الأمر في أن خمسة ت تعني الاحتفاظ بالأشياء الضرورية للعمل فقط وبكميات قليلة. وأن يكون هناك مكان محدد وواضح لكل شيء وأن يتم وضع كل شيء في مكانه. وأن يتم تنظيم كل شيء بما يراعي سهولة التداول وتقليل وقت الانتقال وزيادة السلامة المهنية ويساعد العاملين على أداء العمل بكفاءة. وأما تنظيف فهو جزء من العمل اليومي وهو لا يهدف لإظهار الموقع بديعا للزائرين ولكن عملية التنظيف هنا تتم في كل وقت وبما يجعل مكان العمل والأدوات والمعدات في حالة نظيفة جدا. ويستمر العمل طبقا لجداول محددة للتنظيم والتنظيف ويتم مراجعة ذلك دوريا وتحفيز العاملين للاستمرار حتى تصبح هذه الأمور من عادات العمل التي لا يمكن التخلص منها.

أمور يجب مراعاتها في التطبيق:
1- التدريب والتعريف بخمسة ت قبل التنفيذ: عندما تطلب من الموظفين أن ينظفوا وينظموا مكان العمل دون شرح للأمر وبيان أن هذا أسلوب عالمي له فوائد عديدة وعرض صورا لأمثلة حقيقية فإن الموظفين سوف ينفرون من الأمر ويشعرون أنه نوع من القهر. ولكن بالتواصل والتدريب وبيان الأهداف فإن هذا النفور يقل ثم يقل بعد ذلك عندما تبدأ النتائج في الظهور.
2- المشاركة: لابد أن يشارك المشرف والمدير في هذه العمليات على الأقل في بدايتها لتشجيع الجميع على المشاركة ولبيان أن الإدارة جادة فعلا في ذلك وتعتبره جزءا من عملها. اخلع الثياب الرسمية والبس زي العمل وشارك بنفسك في هذه العمليات. تذكر أن خمسة ت لا تعني أن تجلس في مكتبك المكيف وتطلب من العاملين أن يمسحوا الأرض ويتخلصوا من المخلفات. خمسة ت هي وسيلة لبث روح الفريق من خلال قيام كل منا بجزء من العمل.
3- توفير الأدوات اللازمة: عندما تبدأ في تطبيق هذا النظام تجد أن هناك حاجة للكثير من أدوات النظافة التي لم تكن تستخدم كثيرا من قبل. قد تحتاج بعض أدوات التخزين وذلك لاستبدال الرفوف المتهالكة أو لتنظيم الأشياء في علب صغيرة وغير ذلك. وكذلك تحتاج العديد من اللوحات الإرشادية وبعض مواد الطلاء (البويات) والأشرطة اللاصقة لتعليم أماكن وضع الأشياء على الأرض. فينبغي أن توفر الإدارة هذه المستلزمات وإلا فإن العاملين لن يمكنهم إنجاح هذا البرنامج وسيشعرون بأن الأمر غير جاد.
4- التخلص من الأشياء وليس إخفاءها: في البداية تكون هناك مقاومة لعملية التخلص من الأشياء غير الضرورية ولذلك ينبغي استخدام أسلوب الإقناع وكذلك التأكد من هذه الأشياء لا يتم نقلها من مكان لآخر أو يتم إخفاؤها بدلا من التخلص منها.
5- تشجيع الإبداع في هذا المجال: شجع العاملين على اقتراح أفكار لتحسين التنظيم وشجعهم على اقتراح وسائل لتقليل زمن التنظيف. أشعرهم بأنهم يشاركون في عمل عظيم.
فوائد خمسة ت:
هناك فوائد كثيرة منها:
1- تقليل الوقت الضائع في البحث عن المستندات أو الأدوات
2- تقليل الإصابات وذلك نظرا لنظافة الأرضيات وعدم وجود أي شيء ملقى هنا وهناك ووضوح أماكن المرور الآمنة
3- تقليل أعطال المعدات نظرا لاكتشافها مبكرا
4- التخلص من المجهود الزائد والحركات التي لا داعي لها وذلك بعملية التنظيم الجدية
5- الشعور ببيئة عمل جميلة نتيجة لعملية النظافة والتنظيم
6- استبدال الأدوات التالفة فور تلفها بدلا من اكتشاف ذلك متأخرا وتعطيل العمل
7- اكتشاف الأشياء المفقودة بسهولة
8- تقليل الأعطال التي كانت تحدث بعد عمليات الصيانة نتيجة لدخول بعض الأتربة للمكونات الدقيقة (وقِس على ذلك في المجالات الأخرى)
9- تقليل مشاكل الجودة التي كانت تحدث بسبب التلوث والأتربة.
10- دعم بافي أدوات نظام تويوتا الإنتاجي مثل الموقع المرئي وحلقات ضبط الجودة وتقليل وقت الضبط والتخلص من الفواقد
ماذا تنتظر؟
ابدأ الآن! أيا كان عملك فإن خمسة ت قابلة للتطبيق فهي للمصنع والمطعم والمكتب والنادي والمستشفى. إن لم تستطع أن تطبق ذلك في المؤسسة كلها فطبقه في المكان الذي تديره. إن لم تكن مديرا فطبق ذلك على نفسك وعلى مكتبك وملفاتك وأدواتك. الأمر لا يحتاج إلى علوم معقدة أو وسائل ضخمة. ابدأ وجرب بنفسك وأبدع في التطبيق فهذه عملية ممتعة فعلا.

من مراجع الموضوع:
The Lean Six Sigma Pocket ToolBook, M. George et al., McGraw-Hill, 2005
The Toyota Way, J. Liker, McGraw-Hill, 2004

منقول.


----------



## بارىبارى (3 أبريل 2015)

اليابان من الدول المتقدمة فى الجودة فعلا


----------



## محمد مجاهد الشافعي (6 يوليو 2015)

معلومات جديده و قيمه


----------



## Mohamed.Gado (6 سبتمبر 2015)

السلام عليكم،
برجاء في حالة إرفاق كتب عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## رمزة الزبير (14 ديسمبر 2015)

ملف آخر في ذات الخصوص.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (16 أغسطس 2016)

رابط لصفحة في منتدي السلامة لنفس الموضوع.
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t573910.html​


----------

